# valbazen expiration date?



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

have two bottles of valbazen. good bottle,not expired has a little left. other has more than half the bottle, but says it expired 6/2014. there a chance that it may still be good to use now? thoughts? 

thx


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would probably use it.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

The expiration date on most drugs is how long the drug holds a certain percent of effectiveness, so once you cross an expiration date the drug starts to lose its potency and be less effective. That doesn't mean there is no effect, there could still be some effect. Especially if it has been stored correctly for the life of the drug then the likelihood that it is still viable is increased.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I would use it too.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I know with banamine we use twice the amount 6 months after the expiration date. Idk on valbazen what it would be. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The military had a big study done on the expiration dates. They found that a lot of meds hold their 
strength of up to 5 yrs. after the date! Tetracycline is one of the few that actually gets stronger
after time goes by. (so throw it out- my suggestion).

"The FDA Shelf Life Extension Program has tested hundreds of drugs for the U.S. military since 1985 and found that, on average, they were good for 5 { years after expiration. The program saved $296 million on drug replacements in 2005 alone, the FDA said. 
Read more at http://www.redorbit.com/news/health/771253/study_highlights_debate_over_drug_expiration_dates/#Luzokfwp81gVWCro.99".

Ok, that said, most people do not store their medications in optimal conditions. Light, humidity, and freezing are enemies of most drugs. 
I would use your Valbezen, a couple of months should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would use it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I ditto that...I would use it


----------

